# Luzon And Typhoons



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I have lived in the southern Philippines like Davao before. Rarely is there a typhoon there. I am coming back to the Philippines in about a month. What is it like to live in the northern Luzon area with all the typhoons coming through there each year? My GF lives in Manila. I was thinking about either relocating back down around Davao or moving north of Manila. Anybody got first hand knowledge in the central and northern Luzon area?

She is willing to relocate anywhere i want to go. I do like it in Davao. I use to live just north of the city. Very nice there. Weather is pretty good there also. She works from the computer so she can relocate anywhere and still work as long as there is good internet connection.

thanks 

Art


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Check PAGASA. Somewhere on their site they should have some info you could use.

Fred


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Fred

what is PAGASA? How do i get to that site?

thanks

art


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Fred
> 
> what is PAGASA? How do i get to that site?
> 
> ...


Art, I haven't seen Fred back online since his last post so will put weather info site(s) here.

Go Here For PAGASA. Also, There is Typhoon2000. Typhoon2000 is particularly good but only when there is an active weather threat to the country.
We live in Central Luzon and don't see much in the way of typhoons. When we do, they have been livable as the high mountains on the East side of the island act as kind of a barrier breaking down the storms.

Best place I can think of to live on Luzon would be in Subic Bay on the West side of the island. It's as close to modern U.S. living as you can get and still be here in the islands.


Jet


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I have lived in the southern Philippines like Davao before. Rarely is there a typhoon there. I am coming back to the Philippines in about a month. What is it like to live in the northern Luzon area with all the typhoons coming through there each year? My GF lives in Manila. I was thinking about either relocating back down around Davao or moving north of Manila. Anybody got first hand knowledge in the central and northern Luzon area?
> 
> She is willing to relocate anywhere i want to go. I do like it in Davao. I use to live just north of the city. Very nice there. Weather is pretty good there also. She works from the computer so she can relocate anywhere and still work as long as there is good internet connection.
> 
> ...


That is one of the reasons I chose to settle in Davao. The marina there Im planning to use, has a statement on its website that it hasn't had typhoon, or really bad storms in over 100 years. Cannot imagine anything more devastating than putting a lot of your savings into your new home, then have it washed away by typhoon or flooding, apart from personal danger to oneself and family.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey jet,

Thanks for the info on weather. I was checking into the Subic bay area. I thought about Angeles city. I do like it down in the Mindanao area around Davao. I lived there for a year and had no problems. The weather is good there. Getting close to the equator so the weather is pretty constant. 

Art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Hogrider,

I think you will like it in Davao. They have good security for the most part around the city. I never had an issue there. Good shopping there also. It is crowded there with people and traffic but not like Manila.

Art


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey jet,
> 
> Thanks for the info on weather. I was checking into the Subic bay area. I thought about Angeles city. I do like it down in the Mindanao area around Davao. I lived there for a year and had no problems. The weather is good there. Getting close to the equator so the weather is pretty constant.
> 
> Art


Very welcome. Not a lot to do in Angeles but there is a local ultralight flying club and shopping malls. Subic really is the best and very modern on the old base. Hope ya find the right place to drop anchor.

Jet


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Hogrider,
> 
> I think you will like it in Davao. They have good security for the most part around the city. I never had an issue there. Good shopping there also. It is crowded there with people and traffic but not like Manila.
> 
> Art


Thanks Art, yes you're right, it is a great place. Plenty of places to go and see, lots to do, plenty of beaches, great shopping, restaurants, good hospitals etc etc. Yes the weather is also a big factor for me.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Concrete roof, concrete home*



greenstreak1946 said:


> I have lived in the southern Philippines like Davao before. Rarely is there a typhoon there. I am coming back to the Philippines in about a month. What is it like to live in the northern Luzon area with all the typhoons coming through there each year? My GF lives in Manila. I was thinking about either relocating back down around Davao or moving north of Manila. Anybody got first hand knowledge in the central and northern Luzon area?
> 
> She is willing to relocate anywhere i want to go. I do like it in Davao. I use to live just north of the city. Very nice there. Weather is pretty good there also. She works from the computer so she can relocate anywhere and still work as long as there is good internet connection.
> 
> ...


Art I was stationed on Guam for 10 years and we went through Super Typhoon Omar, the best home for the Philippines is a concrete home and concrete roof with storm shutters it will get you through any super typhoon. 

Davao... I've talked with a few expats living in this region and other islands the power rates are much higher and there's no off peak hours so some stiff power bills, even though you save money you pay much more for power and also water might be an issue unless you have your own well and water supply system.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey M.C.A.

I lived in a little town called Tagum but very modern on the National hwy just north of Davao City. The only problems I had there were the brownouts and water pressure during the day. the electric was cheap. I had a 2 bedroom apartment and I ran aircon a lot and the electric was around $60 a month. I didn't think that was bad. I even had instant hot water heater in shower I used each day.

art


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey M.C.A.
> 
> I lived in a little town called Tagum but very modern on the National hwy just north of Davao City. The only problems I had there were the brownouts and water pressure during the day. the electric was cheap. I had a 2 bedroom apartment and I ran aircon a lot and the electric was around $60 a month. I didn't think that was bad. I even had instant hot water heater in shower I used each day.
> 
> art


That town of Tagum had several terrorist issues I think it was last year and at least one major attack. Even if the power was free or any other perks would not entice me to live anywhere that close to the "action."


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Jet

Where did you get that info from about terrortist attacks in Tagum? Actually, Tagum is 8 hrs drive away from General Santos area where the action is at. The National Highway runs right through Tagum. Tagum is the next town past Danao north of Davao City. I lived there for a year before going back to the usa. I walked all over the town by myself everyday. Never had an issue. I even got to know a lot of the local police. I knew to local pastors of the Baptist church. 

Art


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Local new including print and television. CNN had reports also. The government sent extra military down there and some (a small group) was sent from our area in Luzon. Doesn't seem like a healthy place to be-at least not now.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Jet. 

Wow! I never heard that since I went back to usa. Yeah that wouldn't be good since Tagum is a small town. I have actually walked all around the town in a day. I lived 1 block off the National Highway. I would walk down to the business district a lot. that was where McDonalds and the bank was at. I use to sit at the city park there. 

Thanks for the info.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Davao electrical costs*



greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey M.C.A.
> 
> I lived in a little town called Tagum but very modern on the National hwy just north of Davao City. The only problems I had there were the brownouts and water pressure during the day. the electric was cheap. I had a 2 bedroom apartment and I ran aircon a lot and the electric was around $60 a month. I didn't think that was bad. I even had instant hot water heater in shower I used each day.
> 
> art


Art that's not bad my monthly bill is between 4,500 -5000 pesos and I have my own water well, electrical and outside manual pump all connected to the same line, side by side, hot and cold and one AC unit but we haven't used it in a couple months the weather is cooler and we use several fans 24 hrs a day. 

I have a friend on another island and his costs were 20,000 pesos per month but he did have a freezer and probably runs the bedroom AC unit 24 hrs. 

I've replaced nearly all my light bulbs including my yard flood lights with LED that sure brought down costs and also turning things off constantly the wife, kids and grand kids are careless with energy.

Nearly every year during the dry season in some area's there's water rationing I'd find a spot accessible to water, some of my expat friends get to a critical phase when it comes to water and this includes city water not running due to repairs and out of water for weeks so they have to get water from the trucks and those lines are long or neighbors who have a water well it's never free.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Weather Changes*

Looks like the surface temp of the Philippine sea is starting to warm allowing storms to start forming.
This next week for us is the time to start preparing. Tighten screws on metal roof, reattach antennas on roof, get and hold extra gasoline, medicines, drinking water, non perishable foods, two extra LPG gas bottles. Never hurts to be prepared and these items get used eventually anyway.
Four years ago or so we had a typhoon that closed roads and knocked out power for five days. Having all these supplies ahead of time really made the difference.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

M.C.A.---I din't even know they sold LED lighting there. That is the only way to go with lights anymore. It will sure cut down on the costs. 

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Central Luzon seems to be a Typhoon alley for sure and flooding also can be an issue, so far I feel that we won't get flooded out but every year is a concern, if I lose my roof again I'm going to make it concrete, my concrete building has the extra rebar on top and all around and our house was built with many concrete support pillars so I can add a concrete roof and my worries should be over for typhoons but I've noticed an increase in earth quakes, it's like I never get a break.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm directing this thread back to Typhoons in Luzon and other weather issues. 

Thanks,
Jet


----------

